# Earl's Course @ The Warwickshire



## Robobum (Oct 11, 2010)

Was pleasantly surprised by this place. It had a bit of negative feedback from some other "forumers" when asked prior to my visit so it was a Billy Bonus to find something that was pretty decent IMO.

You can (in theory) play this course anywhere from 5300yds all the way up to 7200yds, in reality the daily tees will see you playing somewhere around 6500yds. However the course isn't that well drained so played all of those yards when we went on Saturday.

It's an american style undulating parkland with quite a few water hazards on the way round. It is 100% geared up for green fees, societies and corporate stuff, I'm not sure what being a member here would be like but it wouldn't appeal to me because of all the visitors on the course.

Some really nice holes in amongst some more average stuff as it winds it's way in and out of some wooded areas and uses the streams and a couple of lakes to good effect.

Stand out holes: straight off the bat, the 1st is as tough an opening hole as you would want, finding the fairway is a must else you either in or are blocked by very tall trees on both sides around driving distance a very good starting hole @ 420yds.

3rd is a nice strategic par 4, you have to cross 2 streams as you plot your way along the fairway. 6 is a nice dog left right par 5 which plays pretty long all up hill to a wicked 3 tier green set up above you.

Looking down the 7th from the tee gives a feeling of being at Woburn a really pretty hole.

Not so many good hole son the back 9, although the 12th is a nice par 4 dog leg left. A good drive will leave around 140yds over a stream to a green below you set back in the trees.

A good day out at this track, ideal if you are looking for a society venue as there is another course if you want 36 holes. It was a little soft under foot, but the fairays and greens were in good nick for the time of year.

One last thing, make sure you have plenty of petrol in the car and maybe a snack as the road into the golf club through the course seems to go on forever!!


----------



## richart (Oct 11, 2010)

Always nice to play a course that exceeds your expectations.


----------



## RGDave (Oct 16, 2010)

Good man! (for writing the review). I remember the original post.


----------



## Evesdad (Dec 4, 2010)

A group of friends and I played last summer on a day out, quite enjoyable. I played absolute garbage so tainted it for me but was not the courses fault. It is very geared for visitors, 12 of us played both courses in the summer with buggies,  breakfast cob & lunch for Â£60 each!


----------



## Eejit (Mar 19, 2012)

Played the Earls course on Saturday morning, must say that the staff were brilliant and went out of their way to get me & the wife on the course early, we teed off at 7.55 in the gloom with rain threatning but it turned out a fantastic morning.
The course was in great condition, the front 9 being tougher than the back 9, we enjoyed this course more than the Montgomerie & the Roman Road that we played at Celtic Manor the 2 days before.
Anyone passing through the area or looking for a challenging round of golf in teriffic surroundings look no further than the Warwickshire...;0)


----------

